# Information on Malaga



## carlenebenelli (Nov 20, 2012)

I am looking for information on Malaga and the surrounding areas. We are thinking of moving to the area for a few years. I'd like to be near a good international school. I am beginning this inquiry from scratch so any information on how to get info on schools as well as where are the nicest places to live in and around Malaga would be so helpful.
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The province of Malaga is huge and stretches along the costa del Sol and inland. The city of Malaga is a popular spanish city, its on the coast and has an excellent airport. There is an American school close to the city I believe. So maybe that should be your starting point to find a suitable area???

Jo xxxx


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

as well as meeting the new requirements for residency ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carlenebenelli said:


> I am looking for information on Malaga and the surrounding areas. We are thinking of moving to the area for a few years. I'd like to be near a good international school. I am beginning this inquiry from scratch so any information on how to get info on schools as well as where are the nicest places to live in and around Malaga would be so helpful.
> Thank you so much for your time!


hi

as the others have said, it's quite a large area & you need to narrow it down a little

if you take a look at our _FAQs & useful links _thread above you'll find a section about schooling including links where you can find both British & American International schools

I see you're flying the US flag - if you are not EU citizens you'll need to think about visas - if you are then you'll still need to meet certain financial requirements in order to become resident in Spain - again - lots of info on that thread and lots of recent discussions on all these subjects

have a read & ask as many questions as you like


----------

